# What to look for on a used Sea Squirt



## ERGS (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello all,

First time posting and a new member to the site. I normally do all of my fishing from my drift boat(s), but have been given(!) a '78 Sea Squirt, 17' Center Console with a Johnson 88. I know nothing about this boat, other than the pictures I've seen online of other models.

I'll be using it for guiding the Puget Sound for Sea-run cutthroat and salmon, and on lakes in the area as well. 

For the Sea Squirt owners among you, can you offer any advice on what to look for right away, and what tips/tricks have you developed for your craft to get the best use of it?

Thanks in advance, 

Derek


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Google turned up very little on them.

http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/2595243945.html


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

no HIN # ??
1979 no 17' footers ?
1980 16.5' long 
79" wide
780# lbs. 
composite /f'glass
VIP boats
could be the "hooker" model
-anytide


----------



## ERGS (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies - I don't know much more about it just yet, hoping to get photos and more information soon about it. 

In the meantime, looking forward to any more responses/insights into these boats.

Derek


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have installed engines on several of the SQs by VIP. I remember them as being solid, but small. How rough is the area you fish?

I remember that area as having strong current and rough winter seas. The boats I am thinking about weren't for rough water.

Frank_S


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have the 15' with sponsons and really like it. I like to go to new places and fish and have to deal with less than ideal conditions so I had to compromise on sea keeping and draft. Sea Squirts fit that bill. I looked at several Sea Squirts all but one was still solid and most were about 30 yrs old. The one that was not solid, had blisters and de-lamination due to water from the inside out. They have a network of drainage tubes from the lockers and deck to the bilge area. In the damaged one I looked at these tubes were not in tact. 


The good:
For a small boat it handles rough water better than most 15'ers. It has large bow flares that knock down water pretty good. It can still wet you when the wind is blowing. The more weight I put in mine the better it handles rough water and the less it sprays you. When I say rough I mean 2-3'ers. I've had it in 3-4 and it beats you, but did not feel unsafe. The drift is absolutely gorgeous, straight, does not spin in the wind. They are built solid, they are cored roven construction. Hull slap is near 0, it is the quietest boat I have ever been in, although I have not been in many true flats boats.

The so-so:
Mine does not like to plane below 19mph due to the small running pad. Drafts about 12" at rest with motor trimmed up and runs in about 16-18" with motor down. Not self bailing. The deck layout does not provide much storage. 

Hope this helps,
Jim


----------

